# What are you gonna do before/after the mayan apocalypse



## orangesunshine (Dec 19, 2012)

first i'll make sure the garden has enough water to last a week or so, hook up the generator so the light cycle is not messed up---then i got a list of peeps that i'll be checking on to see that the earthquake,tsunami,or whatever didn't miss them---then i'll be handing out doobies to all in my village


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 19, 2012)

first I'll :bongin: it up then the day after maybe get a lil :stoned:


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Dec 19, 2012)

lol those are all good ideas not sure what im going to do though... if anything does happen i dont think that it will be a blink of an eye thing and everything is over i think i will just be the beginning of something big over a period of time


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 19, 2012)

hand some doobies well for neighbors are going to enjoy that week


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 19, 2012)

:48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 19, 2012)

Cant see things gettin worst fur me in the bush, like what could happen bear and wolf turn from dangerous to friendly? Cant sees them gettin worst then they be now. Heck reckon I will just throw log to fire keep dust off me sights have pint of shine and pipe full and wait to see what happen.

BWD


----------



## Iams (Dec 19, 2012)

Get a new calander.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 19, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## Tman1234 (Dec 19, 2012)

Im just gonna sit back and wonder when the next "End of the world " will be, i hope its sometime in 2013, its fun watching the nut jobs.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 19, 2012)

The same thing I did the last time the world was "scheduled" to end in 2000, uh, Y2K:  not worry because I use a Mac.  :evil:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 19, 2012)

:giggle: bazinga!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 19, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :rofl:



:yeahthat:  I just have to chuckle.  It is kind of like the Y2K thing.  I was so worried about that that I flew cross country on Dec 31, 1999.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 19, 2012)

Zombies be wanten this world well all I got to says is they be havin to take it from me ifin I aint dead they goin to wish I was 

BWD


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 19, 2012)

I am also trading all my worldy possessions for some magical beans at an armageden party


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## Locked (Dec 19, 2012)

Personally I am hoping for a Zombie Apocalypse if something does happen. I have been playing Dead Island on the PS3 for about a year now fine tuning my skills. I am ready.


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 19, 2012)

We are having an end of the world party.  Its usually a winter solstice party cause we're not into the religious stuff.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 19, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Personally I am hoping for a Zombie Apocalypse if something does happen. I have been playing Dead Island on the PS3 for about a year now fine tuning my skills. I am ready.



yeah my left for dead 2 skills are on point...bring on the zombie apoc.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 19, 2012)

i deal with zombies every day---just love them to death   :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm moving in with OS.  :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Dec 20, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> We are having an end of the world party.  Its usually a winter solstice party cause we're not into the religious stuff.




I like that...quite a few "religious" events actually started as Pagan celebrations.  Enjoy that party.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2012)

The samething I was doing the last time the World was ending,,,working.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 20, 2012)

Paganism is polytheistic religion.  "Christ Mass" started out as a cross between North European Yule and Roman Saturnalia, which is the reason I no longer "observe" it.  The Mayans were Pagans as well.  That is all I will say so I don't venture into forbidden discussion.  :holysheep:


----------



## Locked (Dec 20, 2012)

YYZ it's all good...I take no offense. As an Atheist I am used to a lot worse from people. I find it laughable that some people believe you need religion in order to have a good moral compass.


----------



## Tman1234 (Dec 20, 2012)

Interesting fact. 

There have been about 514 Leap Years since Caesar created it, the mayans knew nothing about leap years, so by the mayan calendar its 2014, guess the world didnt end.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2012)

Ya know, if the world was really going to end tomorrow and I knew it, what would I really do?

Part of me says to call my kids and tell them how much they enriched my life. 
Hang with mr rb...
But, the other part wants to go get a very slow ticking time bomb and give it to my one neighbor that abused the crap our of our adoptee and let them squirm... Not very nice...but true.

But since the world is not ending and the Mayans were mostly really depressed people, I would get stoned.


----------



## Locked (Dec 20, 2012)

Seeing how I have to work tomorrow I am really hoping no whack jobs do anything crazy and or stupid. I just want to get done and enjoy my weekend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> YYZ it's all good...I take no offense. As an Atheist I am used to a lot worse from people. I find it laughable that some people believe you need religion in order to have a good moral compass.


 
:yeahthat: X2


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2012)

Not to worry Hamster,,after tomorrow,,the Boneheads, will find something else to follow like Sheep to slaughter house.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2012)

be careful out there Hammy!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2012)

When is this suppose to happen? At midnight or what?

I just want to make sure I got my :bong1: in hand....just in case


----------



## Tman1234 (Dec 20, 2012)

I dunno duck but its Dec 21 in parts of the world already, i hope Australia is okay. :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2012)

So it could happen at any time:shocked:

I guess I grab my :bong1: and not let go...just in case


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2012)

Be strong duck, and hang on to the bong. I will join you, we can go together while on MP.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2012)

I am not letting go until tomorrow

getting ready for the 4:20 over at BHC :bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 20, 2012)

Hammy, that is a relief.  There are 7 billion people on earth and I estimate that perhaps, say 40 million have brains, so I don't expect *everyone* I encounter to agree with me automatically on every*thing*.  I dropped out of that gun debate because people were playing _ad hominem._


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 20, 2012)

I nearly fergot to add before "midnight":  PSY fans are trying to hit 1,000,000,000 views of "Gangnam Style" by the 21st so they can make the world end.  YEAH, I LIKE THE DAMN SONG. youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 20, 2012)

Workin on BUSHMAN STYLE but keeps gettin hair in me mouth

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 20, 2012)

ITS HAPPING PILGREMS!!!!!!! RUN FUR YUR LIVES!!!!!! THE DEAD CATFISH HEADS I CHOPPED OFF LAST SPRING BE EATIN AT ME ANKELS!!! I FEEL MY SELF A CHANGIN......... ME WISKERS GROWIN GOT A NEED TO FEED TO BOTTOM!!! 

All Jokin side friends, ifin we wake up and the world to end, and yual get this message head north and treat with respect as ya go and I will find ya 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2012)

Damn Catfish,,I knew they were evil.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 21, 2012)

No ended world today, but the video with the goofball dance is the first online video in history to top 1 billion views.  In your *face*, pr0n!  :shocked:  :holysheep:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 21, 2012)

Dam--I guess this means I have to clean my house.


----------



## kaotik (Dec 21, 2012)

put it off till tomorrow THG.. they didn't say a time  

i liked the mayan comic i read today;
one mayan walks up to another and says "let's go for a beer"
the other "i'm working on this calendar, but sure why not.. wont be the end of the world if i don't finish"



seriously though; i hope i don't hear anything on the news of people trying to make something happen.
i fear the 22nd and the fallout of nothing happening, more than today or something actually happening.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 21, 2012)

what a bummer---i was looking forward to a little more chaos in my life---guess i'll be returning the generator for the plants and the 10,000 cans of chicken soup i bought from costco---it's ok though---i forgot to buy the can opener anyway


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2012)

I had my :bong1: in had at 9:29am cause I heard that was the time.

At 9:30am I was doing said :bong1:

At 9:31am I did another :bong1:

Now I am doing dishes


----------



## Tman1234 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 21, 2012)

That's awesome t man lmfao

 9:30 Duck that means I slept right through it

 Oh well maybe next time I'll be little more prepared


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2012)

Like I said before. The Myan Calender stopped on that date cause the Guy working on it,,,STOPPED working on it for some reason. Probably died and had none to take over his work. Mankind can be so dramatic sometimes.Hell,,we made up Santa Clause,The Easter Bunny, and a whole bunch of Gods.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 21, 2012)

Anybody got a date on the next ending of the world


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 21, 2012)

Ill Bet All Them 'doomsday Preppers' Are Well Pissed Off Now.
Pmsl
T4


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 21, 2012)

Well im going to stay living
lol
T4


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Dec 22, 2012)

saying something was going to happen on a certain day was pretty crazy but the way this world is going i think its just a matter of time before something happens thats going to kill alot of people its not just going to be a blink of the eyes and everything is over type of thing


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep,,its been happening for millions of years before man,and it will be happening millions of years after man has parished.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 22, 2012)

well FYI a catastrophic event maybe not---but---when the earth lined up in the center of the black hole of the milky way at precisely 12pm pst our planet was sucked thru the black hole and we are now looking at a mirror image of ourselves and our world---in fact---the only way you can truly tell that this happened is to look at yourself in a 3 way fun mirror from the carnival---you will be able to see you are actually a little shorter and rounder---this happened when we were sucked thru the black hole


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 22, 2012)

I have me one those black hole things but aint sure folks be wantin to get sucked through it, mostly things shoot outa it.

BWD


----------

